# Heat fans...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Heat fans getting a little cocky? Not a little alot! I mean sure good job yall won 3 straight games, took care of home court and all but come on! We did that and look where we are... Just saying dont count us out


Dont ever underestimate the heart of a *champion*


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL they are not even close to win the champion. They need help from referees two out of three of those wins to win by two points and one point, on their home court? If you want to make your opponents shut their mouths up, you better win convincingly, not from the free throw line.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Not as cocky as the city of Dallas was.

-Planed the parade after Game 2
-"Heat are not worthy opponets."
-etc etc

But to me, I won't count out the Mavs until the Heat have won 4 games.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

UD40 said:


> But to me, I won't count out the Mavs until the Heat have won 4 games.


lol, good idea... But anyways, we all know now that its hard to beat Miami at home considering we didnt accomplish it. It is also hard to win in Dallas, so hopefully that works out for us


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

What do you mean Heat fans are cocky? Thats not true AT ALL, most of the long time Heat fans are scared to death the team will collapse like they have a history of doing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He meant some of the Heat fans, let me say sorry for him. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> What do you mean Heat fans are cocky? Thats not true AT ALL, most of the long time Heat fans are scared to death the team will collapse like they have a history of doing.


He meant some i believe.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> He meant some of the Heat fans, let me say sorry for him. Thanks for pointing that out.


****er, beat me to it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> What do you mean Heat fans are cocky? Thats not true AT ALL, most of the long time Heat fans are scared to death the team will collapse like they have a history of doing.


 I didnt try to put the blanket on the lot, I meant some of the more active members that are Heat fans are getting cocky.

Sorry if you thought I meant all of the Heat fans


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dont you have to win something before you have the heart of a *champion*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> dont you have to win something before you have the heart of a *champion*


 We did win somthing, WC Title.

As the Heat are champions too, of their conference


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> dont you have to win something before you have the heart of a *champion*


DOH!

You can always count on _Pimped Out _ to start something, normally fires.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> DOH!
> 
> You can always count on _Pimped Out _ to start something, normally fires.


 :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I Start Fires said:


> dont you have to win something before you have the heart of a *champion*



I was thinking the same thing when I read the first post....


I dont care if we sound cocky, we've proved more in the last 3 games than you did in the 1st two. The pressure is on Dallas right now, and not Miami, so Heat fans finally can breathe a sigh of relief for the first time in almost 2 weeks. 

As for "we need the refs", that's just sad, the "heart of a champion" would take losses like a man, b/c the fact of the matter is that the refs didnt decide any of these games, they are used as an excuse for losses.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read the first post....
> 
> 
> I dont care if we sound cocky, we've proved more in the last 3 games than you did in the 1st two. The pressure is on Dallas right now, and not Miami, so Heat fans finally can breathe a sigh of relief for the first time in almost 2 weeks.
> ...


Expected from a Heat fan.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read the first post....
> 
> 
> I dont care if we sound cocky, we've proved more in the last 3 games than you did in the 1st two. The pressure is on Dallas right now, and not Miami, so Heat fans finally can breathe a sigh of relief for the first time in almost 2 weeks.
> ...


Let's not discuss reffing here. If you must, please discuss it in the Playoff forum.

Thank you.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

^^ Yup, but I think he is trying to get us to counter him so I wont respond to his stupid remarks...

We proved lots in the first 2 games near blowouts, Miami proved something not much though when you win 2 games by a call or shot at the end of a game it doesnt matter... Game 4 though they showed alot of heart and played their asses off.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Let's not discuss reffing here. If you must, please discuss it in the Playoff forum.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> :cheers:


Agreed.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> ^^ Yup, but I think he is trying to get us to counter him so I wont respond to his stupid remarks...


way to take the high road.

if you want to act morally superior, you cant take cheap shots while you are doing it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I Start Fires said:


> way to take the high road.
> 
> if you want to act morally superior, you cant take cheap shots while you are doing it.


 I'm not trying to start anything...I for one enjoy talking with the other fan base b/c I like to hear your prespective (and I'm not a huge fan of the playoff forum)

I've posted on the Bulls/Nets/Pistons board all postseason, not trying to start or cause trouble....if you take me that way, I'm sorry, but I'm just here to talk basketball

We are going to disagree on things...but it's not me disagreeing to fire you guys up


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> way to take the high road.
> 
> if you want to act morally superior, you cant take cheap shots while you are doing it.


He just does not want to argue because it will never come to an end.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not trying to start anything...I for one enjoy talking with the other fan base b/c I like to hear your prespective (and I'm not a huge fan of the playoff forum)
> 
> I've posted on the Bulls/Nets/Pistons board all postseason, not trying to start or cause trouble....if you take me that way, I'm sorry, but I'm just here to talk basketball
> 
> We are going to disagree on things...but it's not me disagreeing to fire you guys up


But you have to understand that there wasn't any Heat fans before game 5.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not trying to start anything...I for one enjoy talking with the other fan base b/c I like to hear your prespective (and I'm not a huge fan of the playoff forum)
> 
> I've posted on the Bulls/Nets/Pistons board all postseason, not trying to start or cause trouble....if you take me that way, I'm sorry, but I'm just here to talk basketball
> 
> We are going to disagree on things...but it's not me disagreeing to fire you guys up


Hey Buddy,

If you want to talk balls, PLEASE DO!

We love to talk ball. That's why we are here for crying out loud. There are some issues we try to steer from, like reffing.

:cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not trying to start anything...I for one enjoy talking with the other fan base b/c I like to hear your prespective (and I'm not a huge fan of the playoff forum)
> 
> I've posted on the Bulls/Nets/Pistons board all postseason, not trying to start or cause trouble....if you take me that way, I'm sorry, but I'm just here to talk basketball
> 
> We are going to disagree on things...but it's not me disagreeing to fire you guys up


my remark wasnt a shot at you. the "way to take the high road" remark was sarcastic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

t1no said:


> But you have to understand that there wasn't any Heat fans before game 5.


 I've been posting in here all series....

I'm not jumping on and off the bandwagon, I know that some Heat fans here are and have done that before and during this season, and during this postseason, I'm not one of them. 

Down 2-0, I have doubts, but I don't quit. I'm a Heat fan if we got swept and Cuban **** on the middle of our floor while holding the trophy. I'd be one pissed off man, but I'm not getting on, or jumping off any bandwagon.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I've been posting in here all series....
> 
> I'm not jumping on and off the bandwagon, I know that some Heat fans here are and have done that before and during this season, and during this postseason, I'm not one of them.
> 
> Down 2-0, I have doubts, but I don't quit. I'm a Heat fan if we got swept and Cuban **** on the middle of our floor while holding the trophy. I'd be one pissed off man, but I'm not getting on, or jumping off any bandwagon.



You again?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> *If you want to talk balls, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> ...



Talk balls? No sir...You Texas boys, and I thought Brokeback Mountain was a story...... :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> You again?


Jizzy, u like to talk smack too! :laugh:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Not as cocky as the city of Dallas was.
> 
> -Planed the parade after Game 2
> -"Heat are not worthy opponets."
> ...



1. Parades are planned WAY in advance because of a riot that broke out during a Cowboys parade.

2. The Heat are winning because we are playing like trash. Have been ALL series. We arent focused on our playing style at all. Of course youre gonna beat the Mavs three times in a row with Shaq and Wade in the game while the Mavs take 10 3 pointers.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Mavs have been playing terrible the last couple of games and they could have won the last two.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs will be more focused back in Dallas. All those sexy *** Miami girls running around can really distract you.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read the first post....
> 
> 
> I dont care if we sound cocky, we've proved more in the last 3 games than you did in the 1st two. The pressure is on Dallas right now, and not Miami, so Heat fans finally can breathe a sigh of relief for the first time in almost 2 weeks.
> ...



The Heat havent proved a goddamn thing to me. All they did was take care of homecourt vs a crap Mavs team. If the Mavs were playing their style and playing halfway decent it would be over already. Dirk CANT go 2-13 and expect us to win. We NEED Stackhouse in the game. We DONT NEED Harris blowing layups over and over. As for the refs, when your team stops *****ing about refs after a loss then MAYBE you could make a valid comment about it. Yall barely got passed the friggin Bulls. Yall barely beat a weakened Dallas team last night. Get cocky all yall want, but yall better hope to god that the Mavs dont get out of the funk they are in offensively because when Wade has even a NORMAL night, yall will lose. Our defence is keeping the games close, if our offence returns to normal Mavs playing style... its over. Bank on that. IF that is. If they come out jacking up shots like they have been ALL series its over.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

VeN said:


> The Heat havent proved a goddamn thing to me. All they did was take care of homecourt vs a crap Mavs team. If the Mavs were playing their style and playing halfway decent it would be over already. Dirk CANT go 2-13 and expect us to win. We NEED Stackhouse in the game. We DONT NEED Harris blowing layups over and over. As for the refs, when your team stops *****ing about refs after a loss then MAYBE you could make a valid comment about it. Yall barely got passed the friggin Bulls. Yall barely beat a weakened Dallas team last night. Get cocky all yall want, but yall better hope to god that the Mavs dont get out of the funk they are in offensively because when Wade has even a NORMAL night, yall will lose. Our defence is keeping the games close, if our offence returns to normal Mavs playing style... its over. Bank on that. IF that is. If they come out jacking up shots like they have been ALL series its over.


And you are calling shaq_diesel cocky?

Cocky, hehe, funny word.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> The Mavs will be more focused back in Dallas. All those sexy *** Miami girls running around can really distract you.






I bet Riley paid some scrippers to **** around with the Mavs players the night before or even before the game to make them mentally unfocused.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

No team will win on the road in this series. I always have visions before the last 2 games of a 7 game series.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> I bet Riley paid some scrippers to **** around with the Mavs players the night before or even before the game to make them mentally unfocused.


I even heard that 2 women who were dressed to impress snuck into the Mavs shower room or something like that. Suprisingly the Mavs players were frightened and the women were ordered to leave.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I even heard that 2 women who were dressed to impress snuck into the Mavs shower room or something like that. *Suprisingly the Mavs players were frightened and the women were ordered to leave.*






*L*augh *O*ut *L*oud


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

in response to the bull**** in that other thread, wtf is ownage? Are you like 6 Saint Baller? And bootstrenf you cant expect both teams to get the same number of foul calls. Hello, did you ever think that maybe Dallas was fouling more then Miami? And I disagree with Shaq Diesel saying we have the right to be cocky after the three wins. I don't think anyone should as both teams have proven they can beat the other one and game 6 and game 7 if needed will be just as competitive.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay guys let me break it down

Dallas did their thing, took care of home court in a mannerly fashion

Miami did some what their thing, took care of home court in 2 close *** games and 1 blow out

I give Miami respect one of my favorite teams, Lots of fam. there and the thing is Miami got close in 2 games with a last second shot against a piss poor Dallas team.

Now my fellow Mavs fans doesnt that make you feel good that Wade and the rest of the Heat are playing phenomanal and we are playing piss poor and we are still VERY close?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> in response to the bull**** in that other thread, wtf is ownage? Are you like 6 Saint Baller? And bootstrenf you cant expect both teams to get the same number of foul calls. Hello, did you ever think that maybe Dallas was fouling more then Miami? And I disagree with Shaq Diesel saying we have the right to be cocky after the three wins. I don't think anyone should as both teams have proven they can beat the other one and game 6 and game 7 if needed will be just as competitive.


 I'm 13, and yes... You were owned in a mannerly fashion

would you like to see it again?

http://Miamiballer2k5.justgotowned.com

happy?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> Okay guys let me break it down
> 
> Dallas did their thing, took care of home court in a mannerly fashion
> 
> ...


Terry is getting 30+, Dirk and Howard over 20, and you've lost twice with the 3 stars having good games....what are you looking for?

You can't stop Wade, that's a proven fact. We can slow Dirk. The fact is that Wade can get us almost HALF of our points we need to win, and Shaq really hasn't even dominated yet. Haslem hasn't had a great offensive game. And Toine has been off for the last 2 games. We haven't played well in 2/3 of our games at home, and still won all 3. 


I think it's just a matter of differing perspectives on each team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm 13, and yes... You were owned in a mannerly fashion
> 
> would you like to see it again?
> 
> ...


If you don't want him, or other heat fans to bait in here, don't make posts like that.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Terry is getting 30+, Dirk and Howard over 20, and you've lost twice with the 3 stars having good games....what are you looking for?
> 
> You can't stop Wade, that's a proven fact. We can slow Dirk. The fact is that Wade can get us almost HALF of our points we need to win, and Shaq really hasn't even dominated yet. Haslem hasn't had a great offensive game. And Toine has been off for the last 2 games. We haven't played well in 2/3 of our games at home, and still won all 3.
> 
> ...






Oh cmon. Dirk is getting everything he wants. His shots are just not falling down. Wade struggled with his shot yesterday and got like 235843748 free throws. Get that nonesense outta here.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you don't want him, or other heat fans to bait in here, don't make posts like that.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Agreed.

Come on, Saint Baller. Show a little hospitality for our friendly visitors.

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Terry is getting 30+, Dirk and Howard over 20, and you've lost twice with the 3 stars having good games....what are you looking for?
> 
> You can't stop Wade, that's a proven fact. We can slow Dirk. The fact is that Wade can get us almost HALF of our points we need to win, and Shaq really hasn't even dominated yet. Haslem hasn't had a great offensive game. And Toine has been off for the last 2 games. We haven't played well in 2/3 of our games at home, and still won all 3.
> 
> ...


Can't stop Wade and the refs in the same time, it's impossible. Dirk over 20? So what? you think that's good? Game 5 was the only game when both Terry and Howard did good. Dirk has been pushed around in Miami hopefully that will change.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Come on, Saint Baller. Show a little hospitality for our friendly visitors.
> 
> :cheers:


Ahh yes, that's what i have been trying to tell him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Come on, Saint Baller. Show a little hospitality for our friendly visitors.
> 
> :cheers:


 I'm sorry I couldnt resist, he just set himself up!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Terry is getting 30+, Dirk and Howard over 20, and you've lost twice with the 3 stars having good games....what are you looking for?
> 
> You can't stop Wade, that's a proven fact. We can slow Dirk. The fact is that Wade can get us almost HALF of our points we need to win, and Shaq really hasn't even dominated yet. Haslem hasn't had a great offensive game. And Toine has been off for the last 2 games. We haven't played well in 2/3 of our games at home, and still won all 3.
> 
> ...


Terry isnt getting those numbers consistantly. Dirk is having a horrible shooting percentage. Hes getting his points from the line. Dirk is just playing absolutely terrible for the simple fact that hes just having off games for god knows what reason. The Heat played great in 2 of the 3 games, dunno where you got "havent played well" from when yall had a blowout in game 4. What are we looking for? SOME resemblance of the team that won the WCF with a good mix of O and D. Our O has been complete crap the entire series. All I hafta say is, if we get our shot back in the next 2 games its over, we win the series. If Terry is scoring 30+ pts that means something is seriously wrong with our offence.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Can't stop Wade and the refs in the same time, it's impossible. Dirk over 20? So what? you think that's good? Game 5 was the only game when both Terry and Howard did good. Dirk has been pushed around in Miami hopefully that will change.


 A good game for Dirk is around 30 points he can do that and he's done it all playoffs long, just not the finals where we NEED it


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

VeN said:


> Terry isnt getting those numbers consistantly. Dirk is having a horrible shooting percentage. Hes getting his points from the line. Dirk is just playing absolutely terrible for the simple fact that hes just having off games for god knows what reason. The Heat played great in 2 of the 3 games, dunno where you got "havent played well" from when yall had a blowout in game 4. What are we looking for? SOME resemblance of the team that won the WCF with a good mix of O and D. Our O has been complete crap the entire series. All I hafta say is, if we get our shot back in the next 2 games its over, we win the series. If Terry is scoring 30+ pts that means something is seriously wrong with our offence.


 Terry

32
16
16
17
34

those where his points they werent very consistent


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm sorry I couldnt resist, he just set himself up!


There are many ways to go at someone and showing respect in the same time.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I've only used it once here, sorry Miamiballer2k5 but you gotta admit that was hilarious


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I've only used it once here, sorry Miamiballer2k5 but you gotta admit that was hilarious


LMAO


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> LMAO


 :biggrin: What can I say? I aim to please! Now can we get to some bball talk?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> :biggrin: What can I say? I aim to please! Now can we get to some bball talk?


I aim to pleasure!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

So how bout them Mavs


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I've only used it once here, sorry Miamiballer2k5 but you gotta admit that was hilarious


ok well I dont see how I got "owned" and I thought it was pretty stupid. Go read my arguements you cant expect teams to be even with fouls all the time and once in awhile there will be a big discrepency. Stop complaining about the calls. Game 6 is tomorrow night I expect it to be another excellent game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> If you want to talk balls, PLEASE DO!
> 
> ...


dude your guy brought up officiating before shaqdeisel did. his post was a response. reading is fundamental


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> dude your guy brought up officiating before shaqdeisel did. his post was a response. reading is fundamental


 He quit the discussion on refs then Shaq_Diesal brang it back up.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> ok well I dont see how I got "owned" and I thought it was pretty stupid. Go read my arguements you cant expect teams to be even with fouls all the time and once in awhile there will be a big discrepency. Stop complaining about the calls. Game 6 is tomorrow night I expect it to be another excellent game.


 Because not 1 not 2 but numerous people proved you wrong, thats how you were "owned"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> Because not 1 not 2 but numerous people proved you wrong, thats how you were "owned"


Edward...

I'm sorry bud, but in response to warning Heat fans. I think for the most part, we've acted civilized here. I can't speak or represent everyone, but posts like these are the reason stuff happens. And look at where it has (and this isn't the only time) come from.......


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He asked me a question, I repsonded the best I could I even said I was joking around, and in the Heat forum I even said I gained respect for you but then you come and say this. I was mad last night so I made insults but earlier today I didnt do anything wrong but joke around


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Edward...
> 
> I'm sorry bud, but in response to warning Heat fans. I think for the most part, we've acted civilized here. I can't speak or represent everyone, but posts like these are the reason stuff happens. And look at where it has (and this isn't the only time) come from.......


S_D,

Trust me, I appreciate the heat fans who bothered to come in here. I wish I could say the same for those in the Playoff forum. I am sure you understand exactly what I mean. I can also say that little warning probably turned away a lot of possible baiting.

As for Saint Baller, you are doing an excellent job putting him in his place. As he has mentioned couple times, he's only 13 years old. There will be some things that you have to tolerate from the younger crowd. "Don't talk with your mouth full." "Don't point your finger."

That's what moderators do, right? 

You help me. I help you. You help me help you. I help you help me. LOL

Can't wait for tomorrow night!

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He asked me a question, I repsonded the best I could I even said I was joking around, and in the Heat forum I even said I gained respect for you but then you come and say this. I was mad last night so I made insults but earlier today I didnt do anything wrong but joke around


 :soapbox: 

How about actually talking about bball from now on?

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am closing this thread because the title "Heat fans..." seems to be calling out to Heat fans.

:raised_ey


----------

